# new toy



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Havent made anything in several months, refinishing kitchen & fishing too much I guess. Picked up a new toy  a Jet Mini Lathe from OGF member (thanks Terry) and got started a couple weeks ago. Having a great time, with mixed results; here are a few


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice work, they do look good.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really sharp, Socdad. Looks like you're going to have some fun with that lathe this winter during the "building season."


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look fantastic! I love them all. 

I just upgraded my dial-up modem and I can view the picture posts again!!!!! 

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice....looks like you have your winter planned out...lol

Rod


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Great looking baits! My fave is the jitterbug.


----------

